# Marking help?



## Naku (Feb 27, 2014)

I have an oops litter of 10 and have some interesting markings to say the least. I'll link you to a video I posted on Facebook that displays them pretty well 

Help? For reference, the mother is an agouti berkshire ((Headspot)) and the father is unknown :/P

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=721437947954346&id=100002644412166


----------



## Naku (Feb 27, 2014)

Is the blazed berkshire a husky? Also, it looks like I have a... split-cap baldie...? What is the one with the white face?


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I cant see the photo im afraid, probably best to upload it here. It sounds like you may have a litter of high whites though, roans (huskys) are pretty rare in the US and with the other descriptions its unlikley


----------



## Naku (Feb 27, 2014)

I set it to public, it wouldn't let you view the video?

Here are some screenshots... The circled baby is the supposed... baldie split-cap. 

What's the girl with the white face called? Is that just a wonky blaze? ((The baby I am holding))

Yeah... I clearly have a lot of HW, the pet-store I got their mother from has blazes galore O.O|| ((They have way to many genes for a pet-shop including but not limited to hairless, rex, blue... etc...))


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

i would class her as an mismarked blaze and id go baldie for the other. definitely worth looking out for megacolon in that litter


----------



## Naku (Feb 27, 2014)

Any idea what color this baby'll be? I know I've got agouti, I think I have black but this one baby is this light brown color. She isn't agouti, she seems to be an entirely different color altogether


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

She looks probably agouti. The shade can vary a bit. You will find out in a week or less when more fur comes through


----------

